# Schütze Gebrauchskategorie AC-4



## Laverty (20 September 2014)

Hallo,

Ich brauche ein paar Informationen für ein Projekt auf der Arbeit, ich komme nicht weiter. Mein Auftraggeber hat mich beauftragt, eine Kransteuerung zu erstellen mit der Bedingung Schütze der Gebrauchskategorie AC-4 zu verbauen, da die Steuerung auf Tippbetrieb ausgelegt sein soll.
Ich finde im Netz aber kein einziges Schütz auf dem Klipp und Klar die Gebrauchskategorie AC-4 deklariert ist. Auch auf den normalerweise bei Kransteuerungen verwendeten Demag Wendeschützen steht AC-3. Gibt es AC-4 Schütze in der Praxis überhaupt? Oder verstehe ich die Gebrauchs Kategorien falsch?


Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## weißnix_ (20 September 2014)

Also bei Eaton find ich mühelos entsprechende Schütze. Tippen/Reversieren entspricht AC-4.


Edit: Ein SChütz kann durchaus mehreren Gebrauchskategorien entsprechen.

AC-3 mit z.B. 4 kw kann durchaus im AC-1 mit 5.5kW angegeben sein.


----------



## MSB (20 September 2014)

Im Prinzip sind die allermeisten Schütze nach AC-3 auch Schütze nach AC-4,
nur ist die Nennleistung bei AC-3 z.B. 5,5kW und bei AC-4 nur 4 oder 3 kW,
wobei hier im Detail nur ein genaues Studium des zugehörigen Datenblatts hilft:
Hier ein Eaton-Schütz:
http://datasheet.moeller.net/datasheet.php?model=106371&locale=de_DE&_lt=

Hier mal ein Siemens-Schütz:
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/33239973/td

Beide jeweils absolut wahllos herausgegriffen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Laverty (21 September 2014)

Vielen Dank für den Antworten, das hat mir wirklich weiter geholfen. Scheinbar habe ich die Gebrauchs Kategorien falsch verstanden.

Danke


----------



## Schmidi (22 September 2014)

Generell ist die Leistung bei AC-3 und AC-4 die gleiche.
Jedoch ist die elektrische Lebensdauer bei AC-4 massiv geringer.
Der Hersteller sollte eine Load/Life Kurve in den Unterlagen bereitstellen, damit kannst du das Schütz für deine Anwendung nach der Lebensdauer auswählen.
Typische Lebensdauer bei Nennleistung für AC-3 um 1Mio, bei AC-4 um 50k.
Es gibt auch noch eine reduzierte Kategorie, AC-4 200k. Dabei ist die Nennleistung ca 30% tiefer, dafür die elektrische Lebendauer bei 200k.


----------

